# Edinburgh people



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok i am looking to buying a PC within the next month, however i would like for some to tutor/show me how to use it before the big buy!!

Would anyone be up for showing me the ropes and helping me detail the rallye. It will be a bit of a challenge as there are plenty of swirls plus its white, however could be fun!!

John


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

John there is a detailing day being arranged for the 14 may at Wishaw :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=4498


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

doh, cheers Jim


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

yip john myself and clark will be there so if there is anything u want 2 ask just ask away


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

appreciated mate.:thumb:


----------

